# Il cachet di Carlo Conti, di Emma e di Arisa per Sanremo 2015



## admin (16 Gennaio 2015)

Quanto guadagnerà Carlo Conti per condurre Sanremo 2015. E quanto percepiranno le due vallette d'eccezione, Emma e Arisa?

Il Secolo XIX svela, in anteprima, i compensi che spetteranno al conduttore e stima quelli spettanti alle due donne. Carlo Conti, per presentare Sanremo 2015, percepirà cinquecento mila euro. Che vanno ad aggiungersi al suo contratto annuale con la Rai da 1 milioni di 300mila euro. 

Per quanto riguarda le vallette Emma ed Arisa, invece, ancora non si conosce la cifra precisa. Ma è probabile che riceveranno più dei 300mila euro che lo scorso anno spettarono alla Littizzetto.


----------



## BB7 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Buon per loro. 
Non ricordo l'ultima volta che ho guardato Sanremo per più di 3 minuti onestamente


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Il fatto che come vallette abbiano messo Emma, ma soprattutto Arisa, fa capire come si è ridotto questo festival. Quanti soldi (nostri) buttati al vento, addirittura più della Littizzetto, con tutti i soldi che guadagnano con i cd e con i tour in giro per l'Italia, che vergogna.


----------



## Renegade (16 Gennaio 2015)

Quanto a Carlo Conti, ci può stare. Alla fine è diventato il One Man Show della Rai. Non c'è più nessun pezzo da 90 vero e proprio. E' l'uomo di punta, ormai. E devo dire che è molto professionale, per quanto non mi faccia né caldo e né freddo.

Quanto alle vallette... Traumatico. Io pensavo si portasse le professoresse dell'Eredità (di tutt'altra e grandissima categoria!). Con tutto il rispetto, ma Arisa ed Emma non mi sembrano proprio lo specchio della femminilità. Che poi non le comprendo in queste vesti. La prima è di un'antipatia e una costruzione assurda, che già come cantante non è un granché, figuriamoci sul palcoscenico in altre vesti. La seconda ci può pure stare, ma strano si ridimensioni così, visto che in Italia ha un gran seguito di sostenitori come cantante.

Sanremo, comunque, cade sempre più in basso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quanto a Carlo Conti, ci può stare. Alla fine è diventato il One Man Show della Rai. Non c'è più nessun pezzo da 90 vero e proprio. E' l'uomo di punta, ormai. E devo dire che è molto professionale, per quanto non mi faccia né caldo e né freddo.


Su Carlo Conti nulla da dire infatti, pur non piacendo neanche a me, però è uno che sul palco ci sa stare. Però loro che guadagnano un sacco, per un ruolo non consono a loro (e considerando che neanche come "cantanti" sono un granchè, specialmente Emma) è semplicemente una cosa che ti fa venire rabbia e basta.


----------



## Renegade (16 Gennaio 2015)

Mi rimando il quesito, comunque: perché non le Professoresse come Vallette? Possibile che nessuno ci abbia pensato alla Rai? Sarebbe stato così assurdo e impensabile??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quanto a Carlo Conti, ci può stare. Alla fine è diventato il One Man Show della Rai. Non c'è più nessun pezzo da 90 vero e proprio. E' l'uomo di punta, ormai. E devo dire che è molto professionale, per quanto non mi faccia né caldo e né freddo.
> 
> Quanto alle vallette... Traumatico. Io pensavo si portasse *le professoresse dell'Eredità* (di tutt'altra e grandissima categoria!). Con tutto il rispetto, ma Arisa ed Emma non mi sembrano proprio lo specchio della femminilità. Che poi non le comprendo in queste vesti. La prima è di un'antipatia e una costruzione assurda, che già come cantante non è un granché, figuriamoci sul palcoscenico in altre vesti. La seconda ci può pure stare, ma strano si ridimensioni così, visto che in Italia ha un gran seguito di sostenitori come cantante.
> 
> Sanremo, comunque, cade sempre più in basso.


Maronna


----------



## Renegade (16 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maronna



Tantissima roba, vero Giampiero? Personalmente, comunque, preferisco la Francesca. Superiore alle altre tre. Lady Destro credo sia la più ''scarsa'', come il marito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tantissima roba, vero Giampiero? Personalmente, comunque, preferisco la *Francesca*. Superiore alle altre tre. Lady Destro credo sia la più ''scarsa'', come il marito.


E lo sapevo... la Fichera, che sangue che mi fa


----------



## Renegade (16 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E lo sapevo... la Fichera, che sangue che mi fa



Come potevi presumere la mia preferenza? Comunque... è che è di un'altra categoria, su. Poi anche il fare estroverso ecc. Un po' se la tira pure. Laura mi pare invece una finta santa, forse la più incline al letto. Eleonora invece sa di donna vissuta, quelle MILF insuperabili. Lady Destro sfigura molto perché complessivamente ha l'appeal di una 18enne che vuole stare al passo con le big. Comunque sono l'unico motivo per cui quando posso do un'occhiata all'Eredità, ma specialmente Francesca, mi ripeto!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Come potevi presumere la mia preferenza?* Comunque... è che è di un'altra categoria, su. Poi anche il fare estroverso ecc. Un po' se la tira pure. Laura mi pare invece una finta santa, forse la più incline al letto. Eleonora invece sa di donna vissuta, quelle MILF insuperabili. Lady Destro sfigura molto perché complessivamente ha l'appeal di una 18enne che vuole stare al passo con le big. Comunque sono l'unico motivo per cui quando posso do un'occhiata all'Eredità, ma specialmente Francesca, mi ripeto!!


Perché hai buon occhio e uno con buon occhio non può non dirmi Francesca


----------



## Renegade (16 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché hai buon occhio e uno con buon occhio non può non dirmi Francesca



Già. Forse perde qualcosa sul mento e sui denti, ma per il resto è perfetta. Caratterialmente per me è una CR, sarà una megalomane che fa la figa dietro le quinte. Credo comunque che stiamo virando verso l'Off Topic verboso. Che tu sappia avete già provveduto a un Topic su di lei/loro dove disquisire?


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2015)

Perchè Sanremo è Sanremo

http://www.corrieredelcorsaro.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/*****.jpg


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto guadagnerà Carlo Conti per condurre Sanremo 2015. E quanto percepiranno le due vallette d'eccezione, Emma e Arisa?
> 
> Il Secolo XIX svela, in anteprima, i compensi che spetteranno al conduttore e stima quelli spettanti alle due donne. Carlo Conti, per presentare Sanremo 2015, percepirà cinquecento mila euro. Che vanno ad aggiungersi al suo contratto annuale con la Rai da 1 milioni di 300mila euro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le vallette Emma ed Arisa, invece, ancora non si conosce la cifra precisa. Ma è probabile che riceveranno più dei 300mila euro che lo scorso anno spettarono alla Littizzetto.



Emma e Arisa, ridicolo. Ridicolo come tutto il Festival, almeno per quest'anno


----------

